# Jpegs in CS3 automatisch verkleinern lassen



## Maximus (28. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,

bisher habe ich alle meine Jpegs immer mittels Bild->Bildgröße... die Größe geändert und anschließend noch mittels Datei->Für Web speichern... umkonvertiert.
Das Problem: Nun muss ich dasselbe mit über 200 Bildern machen und würde gerne eine entsprechende Aktion erstellen.
Dabei stoße ich aber auf das Problem, dass die Bilder sowohl horizontal als auch vertikal sind; deshalb kann ich die Höhe oder die Breite nicht fix vorgeben, denn die ist ja abhängig von der Bildausrichtung.
Ich möchte erreichen, dass alle Bilder automatisch auf eine Größe von 1024x768 (bei horizontalen Bildern) bzw 576x768 (bei vertikalen Bildern) und eine JPEG-Qualität von 50 konvertiert werden.

Hat jemand einen Tip für mich, wie ich das automatisieren kann?

Danke für Eure Hilfe.

Maximus.


----------



## Michael Aringer (1. Februar 2008)

Hi,

dieses Problem lässt sich ganz einfach mit der Photoshop-Stapelverarbeitung lösen. Einfach unter "File > Scripts > Image Processor" die Stapelverarbeitung öffnen. Einfach auf eine Größe von 1024x768 einstellen, die Bilder werden hierbei nicht verzerrt, sondern korrekt skaliert.

Es tut mir leid, dass ich erst jetzt schreibe, ich gehe nur mal die älteren noch unbeantworteten Beiträge durch und schaue, ob ich vielleicht doch noch helfen kann. Wenn nicht dir als Fragesteller, dann zumindest jenen, die bei Ihrer Suche auf diesen Artikel treffen.

Servus, Michael


----------

